# User Support > Forum Software Support >  bernunzio link not working

## tmsweeney

just FYI the bernunzio uptown music link below the head - she no workie

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It's working for me, try again and let me know if it still isn't working for you. It might have been a network issue on their end.

----------


## tmsweeney

must be a local DNS issue up here - I could not resolve the url locally - but going to a national dig sight I got the IP and the site launches using the IP so probably just a local thing up here in Upstate NY

----------

